

Grafted plant produces potatoes and tomatoes at the same time - suprgeek
http://www.opb.org/news/article/npr-grafted-tomato-potato-plant-yields-ketchup-n-fries/

======
twic
I never thought i'd see a Thompson & Morgan product on HN. Hot from the
cutting-edge agro-tech research hub of, er, Ipswich:

[http://blog.thompson-morgan.com/gardening-news/tomtato-
harve...](http://blog.thompson-morgan.com/gardening-news/tomtato-harvest-
potatoes-and-tomatoes-from-the-same-plant/)

Although it says here that the first working potato-tomato graft was made in
Germany, and the Thompson & Morgan product is actually put together in the
Netherlands:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomato](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomato)

